# Home made lube?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour mes ami,
started casting my own and have a pot of LLA to try.
I've looked at pan lubing, seen the videos on youtube etc.
What recipe do you use?
I'm gonna try the _Barry Darrs _recipe with some LLA added and see what happens.

fusil


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

There are a bunch of diffrent concoctions out there. I'm using the LLA myself. I read a post on another forum were a number of guys were using Johnson's paste wax. It's a thick furnature paste wax. They seem to be having very good results with it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

fusil said:


> Home made lube


I leave that to my gir....nevermind. :mrgreen:

I've actually never heard of this before. Interesting.....:watching:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I leave that to my gir....nevermind. :mrgreen:
> 
> I've actually never heard of this before. Interesting.....:watching:


God Lord! There are all kinds of crazy mixes with everything from axle grease to KY........:smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> God Lord! There are all kinds of crazy mixes with everything from axle grease to KY........:smt083


I've never heard of Kentucky lube either. :smt033:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I've never heard of Kentucky lube either. :smt033:watching:


Oh..WE have it...:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It's fun to stir the pot now and again. Ya never know what might float! :smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Attempting to answer Fusil's question while laughing all too hard...
I remember, years ago, using a mix of beeswax and just enough linseed oil to make it soft. It was in an old Lyman handbook, in the late '40s or early '50s.
It had a marvelous bouquet, even better than Hoppe's #9: light, resinous, and just a little impertinent to the nose.
It worked OK with lead-alloy bullets in my Krag, at around 1,500 fps (451 mps), so I guess it'd work in a pistol.
(They also said one could use Vaseline, instead of linseed oil. Isn't that like KY?)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (They also said one could use Vaseline, instead of linseed oil. Isn't that like KY?)


The artificial stuff is never as good as the home-made stuff. :smt033:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Isn't that like KY?)


Ancient Kt secret .... WE have it. though.rest assured....we have it


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Mon Dieu!!!!!!!
Vous êtes tous des pervers!!!!

Translate that my friends!:anim_lol:

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> Mon Dieu!!!!!!!
> Vous êtes tous des pervers!!!!...
> fusil


Pas de "tous."
Moi, je suis observé, j'ai aperçu, et je rémarque, seul. Et, je ris.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Pas de "tous."
> Moi, je suis observé, j'ai aperçu, et je rémarque, seul. Et, je ris.


Don't let Steve fool you. He's as guilty as the rest of these pervs that have posted here. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Don't let Steve fool you. He's as guilty as the rest of these pervs that have posted here. :smt033


Seriously. You guys are sick....:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fusil;
I'm unsure of my grammar (it's been 50 years, after all, and I don't use my French every day):
Does _Observer_ take the verb _Étre_ for its _passé composée_, or does it take _Avoir_? Is _je suis observé_ the correct way of writing "I have observed"?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

fusil said:


> Mon Dieu!!!!!!!
> Vous êtes tous des pervers!!!!
> 
> Translate that my friends!:anim_lol:
> ...


Hey..I just said ancient Ky secret and you got to the dirty place..so what that make you??!!??:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Aaaa, Such wit my fellow gun budies have!
Yall are too Cool!
:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wit..yeah that's it...wit..yeahhhh..that's the ticket :anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Wit..yeah that's it...wit..yeahhhh..that's the ticket :anim_lol:


Slick wit???:anim_lol:


----------

